# Freezing to death



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so darn tired of freezing to death! Do any of the rest of you get so cold you can't get warm again? I've spent the last 3 days with my thermostat at 85 and sitting on a heating pad while wrapped in 3 heavy blankets. When I'm cold like that my temp is down around 94 or 95. I am literally freezing to death and I can't get my temp up. Hot bath, hot drinks, etc...nothing helps. This is the 1st time it's ever lasted this long tho....usually several hours. This can happen even in the middle of summer and 100+ temps. It's miserable. Dr's say there is nothing wrong. Sigh.... I use to be the exact opposite. I had windows open all winter long (my oldest son says this is just payback for all the years I froze him to death hehehe), wore a light jacket all winter, etc. I can't stand to get cold anymore because I know it will take me hours to warm back up. 

Today, I'm ok as far as the cold is concerned...back to 70 on the thermostat and normal blankets lol Today is the pain from fibromyalgia.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow, Carmen, I'm sorry! :blue:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you feel better.

Now that I'm older, I'm warm more often than I'm cold.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Now that I'm older, I'm warm more often than I'm cold.


I'm the exact opposite! LOL My SIL's mother use to say "do NOT cremate me when I die...I've had enough heat (hot flashes) during my life!"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think I'm as bad as you but yeah when I get cold I'm done for the rest of the day. I even gained 20 pounds and I suffered during the summer and thought I would do better during the cold.......not!!!! I think I got it from my dad he's the same way lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Carmen have you had your thyroid checked? The thyroid helps regulate the body's thermostat among other functions and when you get cold or hot for no reason it can be a sign your thyroid isn't working properly. I have always been hot natured and then one year I just couldn't get warm I would freeze for no reason. It was my thyroid, there are other common symptoms such as hair loss, fatigue, brittle nails, rough elbows, bowel irregularity problems, weight gain or loss, it is just a simple blood test to have it checked. I would really look into it, it can cause so many problems and is a simple check and a simple fix...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could it be a circulation issue?

Just a thought, how about exercise to get warmer, like aerobics jogging ect ,It may help.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Carmen have you had your thyroid checked? .


yep. And been on thyroid meds. Didn't make a bit of difference...at all. Exercise usually doesn't help. Weird, huh? It may help while I'm really active, but I have to slow down sometime and when I do...it will hit just as bad or worse.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The thyroid meds helped me but not enough went back got it re checked it was still low functioning they had to double my meds it has helped. You probably live in a colder climate than I do and I am sure that contributes as well. It stinks for sure not to be able to feel warm... I don't know really what to suggest.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that doesn't sound like fun, but I know a few people like you. even in the tropics these people get cold.....

have you tried keeping your core warm? maybe an extra layer around your belly region? in Japan they're called haramaki.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kccjer said:


> yep. And been on thyroid meds. Didn't make a bit of difference...at all. Exercise usually doesn't help. Weird, huh? It may help while I'm really active, but I have to slow down sometime and when I do...it will hit just as bad or worse.


That is terrible, you have to suffer with that and the doctors have no answers. 
It is strange, exercise doesn't help either. I am so sorry, wish I could help. Doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> The thyroid meds helped me but not enough went back got it re checked it was still low functioning they had to double my meds it has helped. You probably live in a colder climate than I do and I am sure that contributes as well. It stinks for sure not to be able to feel warm... I don't know really what to suggest.


Once they actually got the meds high enough to do some good, my blood tests were too high. So.....they cut it back down to where it really doesn't do much. Sucks. LOL Yep. Told hubby that when he retired, we were NOT retiring to winter. And where do I end up???? NW Kansas where we are suppose to be having wind chills of -20. Sigh..... Guess what girl is NOT wanting to go outside???


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I know if my feet are warm the rest of me is warm, if they are cold the rest of me is cold. Also it seems like once you get cold it is harder to get warm again, than it is to bundle up and stay warm in the first place but I am sure you know all this too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

